# XS sights on GLOCK 23



## Devildog341 (Jul 25, 2007)

I just purchased a G23, OD green, and had planned to put some regular night sights on but saw that they had some XS 24/7 small dot sights marked down to $39 (they only charged me $35 in the end). I couldn't pass them up. I know about the sighting at 15 yards and in and 25 yards out and that they are made for fast sight acquisition and are not "target" sights, but I was just wondering if anyone had them on their pistols and how they have worked for them as far as accuracy especially at 25 yards. I have Heinie sights on my PT145 that I like and the straight eight system is similar to the XS, but they are also traditional notch sights.


----------



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

I have them on a CD Hi-Power set-up once you get used to them you'll like them. Completely different than the other systems though. 25 yards is really pushing it with them, I foun 10-15 yds is about as far as I can go with acceptable (to me) accuracy. @ 15yds I can 5 shot group them about 1-2", past that they will stay in the kill zone but not competition levels, again that may just be the shooter.


----------



## Devildog341 (Jul 25, 2007)

Qualified with my G23 yesterday. Broke it in with some 180gr Winchester Ranger. It shot to the left. Qualified with 165gr Blazer. Shot center and got everything in at the 25 yard line. Only dropped one at the 15 due to sweat running in my eyes at the wrong moment.:smt022 100+ here in Alabama. XS sights worked great. :smt023


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I had the big dot express on a G23. They worked well for fast shots. I was never happy with the aimed shot to the Occular Cavity. I could hold to a hand sized pair at 25 yards no problem.
I realy liked how well I could see the sight without glasses.


----------

